# peptide question for the experienced



## bigtime (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok so im going to start doing peptides in a few weeks, im interested in doing igf-1 lr3, cjc-1295, ghrp 2. So my question is can i run the igf for 50 days and then directly get on the cjc and ghrp for a few weeks and then directly back on the igf, and keep alternating back and forth like that or will i desensitize? Should there be breaks in between the runs of different compounds?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ghrp2/cjc1295 can and should be run for longer periods of time.  For years,  I have run 6 months on with 2 weeks in between. Igf-lr3 I like to run at 50mcg a dayfor 40 days as this is 2-1mg bottles. Also,  if you ever use the cjc dac,  I wouldn't use it for over 2 months at a time.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 11, 2014)

So coming off the cjc nd ghrp can i immediately get on the igf or should i take time off in between, nd vice versa?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 11, 2014)

You can run them at the same time.


----------



## chester420 (Jan 11, 2014)

magnus are you taking the igf pre or post workout? also what kind of dosages are you running on Ghrp2/cjc1295?

good post jj


----------



## bigtime (Jan 11, 2014)

I figured that, but from a financial standpoint, and also being able to have a constant run..bridge from one run to another ya know?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 11, 2014)

[Q=chester420;215831]magnus are you taking the igf pre or post workoutI 
 also what kind of dosages are you running /cjc1295?

good post jj[/QUOTE]

I like 50mcg split bilaterally in the muscle trained. On off days, an am shot 50mcg split bilaterally in another muscle trained the previous night.  As far as cjc/ghrp I shoot for 100mcg each 4 times a day with at least 3hrs in between.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 11, 2014)

jjpeters4 said:


> I figured that, but from a financial standpoint, and also being able to have a constant run..bridge from one run to another ya know?



Do 3 months  ghrp/cjc1295,  40 days Igf-lr3, 2 weeks off, repeat


----------



## bigtime (Jan 11, 2014)

I see all kinds of different dosing scheduals, im thinking 5 days on nd 2 days off. What do you recomend?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 11, 2014)

I would do every day.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, every day huh? Same dose even on off days?


----------



## joshck (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats really good advice ....take with huperzine a too....I think its about the equivalent of taking 4iu a day...I cant remember tho...but ive have really good results with exactly what magnus told u to do


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes peptides everyday to keep levels stable .  But not all peptides,just the ones you mentioned..


----------



## bigtime (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you guys, i cant wait to order...lol


----------



## bigtime (Jan 12, 2014)

Magnus uou never did answer pre or post workout on the igf, also i assume once per day on the igf?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 12, 2014)

jjpeters4 said:


> Magnus uou never did answer pre or post work e igf, also i assume once per day on the igf?



Sorry about that,  preworkouts,  and yes once a day as it has a long half life.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks magnus....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2014)

jjpeters4 said:


> Magnus uou never did answer pre or post workout on the igf, also i assume once per day on the igf?



Yeah he's a little slow when" smooth up in ya" is on the turntable  too..
.its rarely on except on custard pie dessert night..


----------



## bigtime (Jan 13, 2014)

So for the three mentioned peptides, reconstitute .5ml bw for every 1 mg? So a 5mg ghrp bottle gets 2.5ml of bw? A 2mg bottle of cjc with 1ml of bw? Same ratio for igf except use acetic acid or can i use bw with that too?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 13, 2014)

For peps I do 1/2ml for every mg so 5 ius is 100mcgs. For igf I like to do 2ml for every mg.  More volume is easier to dose bilaterally and is 100mcgs/20ius or 50mcgs/10ius. You can back load with bac water if you like.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 13, 2014)

OTE=Ironbuilt;216128]Yeah he's a little slow when" smooth up in ya" is on the turntable  too..
.its rarely on except on custard pie dessert night..[/QUOTE]

Its kuchen, !kciD


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

double post.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Igf needs acetic acid to break down the puck.  Each igf is 1mg (1000mcg). One ml of acetic acid means every 10iu is 100mcg.As magnus states easier to dose if u add 2 ml AA to the 1mg vial,thus 10iu will now become 50mcg..



Peptide Calculator | Research Peptides | Protein Synthesis    easier to understand than yeti talk..


----------



## bigtime (Jan 13, 2014)

^^Lol^^


----------



## sma (Jan 21, 2014)

If igf1- lr3 pretty much acts as insulin and goes systematic turning off proliferation? Wouldn't it be better option to just use huma log? 

I'm scared after all my research after I bought 1mg of igf1-lr3 I'm going to loose gains or put on fat because it's going to act like insulin? 

What results did you get from igf1-lr3?


----------



## chester420 (Jan 25, 2014)

> the most effective protocol I found was 50mcg igf-des split bilaterally preworkout followed by 50mcg mgf split bilaterally postworkout



magnus, you stated this protocol in another thread, and im very interested in giving this a shot. you would run your gh (forever)/cj.ghrp (3 months) everyday while taking the above pre workout, for 40 days, then 2 weeks off? i guess im trying to read all your posts and come up with specific protocols so i can make an order.

great post, great info guys/ thx


----------



## chester420 (Feb 1, 2014)

bumpin for more info and experience...thx


----------



## hardtimes101 (Feb 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2014)

What the heck do you two want to know..


----------



## psych (Feb 5, 2014)

igf-1 lr3 post workout, 20mcg and just run till the bottle goes


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2014)

Roll 50 days at least as psych is saying also.  Howz it psych ( power squat young c*ck hanging) p.s.y c.h.


----------



## psych (Feb 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Roll 50 days at least as psych is saying also.  Howz it psych ( power squat young c*ck hanging) p.s.y c.h.



i was following the Dave Palumbo 11mcg for 4 weeks on 2 weeks off and it was great!  You dont need alot just let it work and chill.  
Even went hypo a few times on a low dose.  Under 20mcg helps prevent down regulation, alot of the crazy dosages are from recycled IGF DES internet hear say.  2 totally different animals.

IB when you coming out here?  Congrats on the Seahawks


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey three of my good buds are pep knowledgable.Awesome I can bug the 
fuck out of you asking questions I could research myself. Ah to be old and fuckin lazeeeeee this is the life!lol... Mag bI didn't know you are so pep knowledagable . Psych too .Gotta pick you guys and Ib's knoggin 
on the peps


----------



## bigtime (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok guys, im starting my peps tomorrow, i know there are all kinds of ways guys like to run this stuff, so as far as the days i will be taking this i dont know, magnus says to just do it everyday, some guys inject only on workout days, some do 5 on 2 off....what is you guys experience with how to dose on what days nd what worked best for you?


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 23, 2014)

What peps do you plan on running?  Some like cjc/ghrp are bast every day while igf/mgf can perform run workout days only.


----------



## bigtime (Feb 24, 2014)

Cjc-1295 no dac, ghrp2


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 24, 2014)

I would go 100mcg each 3x/day.   More is not better with ghrp2.  Ipamorelin is dose dependent though.   Don't worry about carbs around administration as serum testing has proved this to be false.  Give yourself at least 3 hrs in between doses.


----------



## Akamai (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree with Turbo you guys have a pretty damn good grasp on the subject.

Ak


----------

